

Vulcan – Tools for building dynamic and easily expandable HTTP reverse proxies - getdavidhiggins
http://www.vulcanproxy.com/

======
edoceo
Oh baby! I'm going to use this to write a parameter filter for a "sensitive"
(fragile) app. I think I can move all filtering from app code to this. Keep
garbage data from ever hitting my code

~~~
kjs3
We do things like this in our WAF and it works well. You're right that this
looks like a good alternative.

